# Mold on grapewood



## Matecho (Dec 16, 2013)

I have heard that mold dose not harm the frogs but just wanted to make sure. Is this true? Also my grape wood is molding a lot, so is there anyway i could help stop this or no? Thanks


----------



## epiphytes etc. (Nov 22, 2010)

Yeah, grape wood does that. It usually subsides after a few weeks. Dump some springtails in there, it'll help some.


----------



## Matecho (Dec 16, 2013)

I put spring more spring tails in once it started to mold but the mold covered almost all of the wood after 2 days.


----------



## scoy (Jan 22, 2013)

All wood and leaf litter that goes into your viv will go through an inital mold cycle. Its perfectly fine and expected. This is a good reason to have a viv up and running for a little while before you put your frogs in.


----------



## Matecho (Dec 16, 2013)

Yeah i had everything set up 2 weeks before the frogs but wood just started to mold. I will try and let it die off. Just wanted to make sure it was okay.


----------



## scoy (Jan 22, 2013)

It may never be completly mold free. Grape wood is soft and wont last long. I have some grape wood thats been in a viv for over a year and it alsways has white mold somewhere on it.


----------



## Boondoggle (Dec 9, 2007)

I usually throw a bit of grapewood into each viv but its really more for the springs than the frogs because (if your humidity is high) it will get black and it will get slimy.


----------



## Alexmenke92 (Nov 19, 2013)

I have two types of wood in my tanks and one is grape wood. My tank has been set up for months and there is still molding on it. If you don't like the way it looks you can lightly blast it off with a hand mister (it's what I do). Springtails will help too. Mold is definitely not harmful to frogs. I have three vivs and all of them have some sort of mold. I've had frogs in there for over a year in some of of the vivs and they do fine.


----------



## B-NICE (Jul 15, 2011)

Popular Vivarium Wood used in the Dart Frog Hobby - YouTube

I had that stuff in my 1st viv. I was nervous when I seen the Cobweb looking mold...


----------



## dragonkeeper (Mar 24, 2011)

The grapewood in my tank always has mold on it. I got some iso's and put them in they seemed to help, but the wood usually has mold on it. I just learned to live with it. I noticed that grapewood gets so soft that I have started to put it directly on my substrate under my leaf litter for the springs.


----------

